# Please Help I Don't Know What To Do!



## menagerie (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm new at incubating; to make it a little more complicated my first batch are guineas. I have five beautifully healthy babies, but I have two that aren't doing so good. 

One is just what my mom would have called "puny". I'm giving it sugar water & trying to get it to eat egg whites so it will gain a little strength, but it really can't even stand or hop/walk around on its own.

The other ones toes are curled in; it can stand and hops a little, but has a hard time because it's balance is off because it doesn't have a flat surface as it's base. It has two little balls. It's so full of life I just hate that it has no balance 

Do I end their lives or is there something I can do for them?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

http://www.the-chicken-chick.com/2012/02/spraddle-leg-in-baby-chicks-what-is-it.html


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't think this is spraddle. Uncurl the toes and press them on a piece of duck tape. Put another piece on top. By the time the tape comes off the toes should be OK.

That said, there is a problem some where. Probably with the breeding flock. The weak keet, the curled toes are indicators that something is wrong.

BTW, how old are they? I never had a keet hatch that was weak to the point of not making it. I have had keets hatch that worked extra hard to get out and take longer to get on their feet.


----------

